# Apache Segfaults



## chavez243ca (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll leave out the history for now... on 64-bit 8.3, Apache22, PHP5, numerous extensions - everything up-to-date (just finished a buildworld and portupgrade -a). All this was due to Apache + PHP having issues and plenty of segfaults as a result.

Despite all the upgrading, the segfaults (11) still are happening with great frequency.

I have pushed Apache to foreground with httpd -X -f /path/to/conf to debug, but when run like that it does not fault, although it runs very slow. The only difference I think I see is that in this mode the accept filters don't run.

The httpd error log does not point the finger at any particular php extension, and I don't seem to be finding a php.core file anywhere.


----------



## plamaiziere (Aug 25, 2012)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> I'll leave out the history for now... on 64-bit 8.3, Apache22, PHP5, numerous extensions - everything up-to-date (just finished a buildworld and portupgrade -a). All this was due to Apache + PHP having issues and plenty of segfaults as a result.



May be a php extensions order problem :
http://www.pingle.org/2007/09/22/php-crashes-extensions-workaround

HTH. Regards.


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 26, 2012)

looks like ultimately it was PECL-APC, switching to xcache seems to have fixed it up.


----------

